# Iphone Wrapping !



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone know if you can get Iphone's Wrapped ? 
Heard the other day off one of my mates and he said it probally could be done :speechles


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

As in gift wrap?


----------



## jus (Aug 8, 2009)

invisible shield
best there is matey


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

John757 said:


> As in gift wrap?


lol! nono as in like a Protective Film/Cover ? 
Get differant colours ect.. ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ive got a clear protective film on the screen of mine and a clear case for the back/sides


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

The Zagg invisible shield is probably what you talking about, can be gotten on ebay for small money! had one on my 3g...don't have anything on the 3gs at the moment apart from a Paul Frank hard case my sister got me for christmas!


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Got the Zagg invisible shield on my Blackberry and bought one for my brother's iphone for christmas - Really good


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Zagg invisable sheild sounds good to me , il'l check them out  
Cheers guys


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got the OSIR iphone case on mine. Expensive but looks brill.


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

that carbon case looks amazing!

I'm going to order a few more of the paul frank ones off ebay, they are only like 5 dollars each.....have a few different colours so i can swap them around a bit!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ OMG that's amazing. I remember trying to get a price from the TT shop for these and never heard back


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

zagg do a cover that you cant print anything you want on it. Just upload a photo on their site and they make it into a cover

I got one with a lambo on the back, pretty sweet


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> ^^ OMG that's amazing. I remember trying to get a price from the TT shop for these and never heard back


I have had one on my iPhone but sold it due to the interest it recieved.
My mate imports the OSIR stuff. I could get ask for another one. Circa £70 iirc


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got the Case Mate carbon fibre iPhone cover on mine.

http://www.carbonfibergear.com/wp-c...te-black-carbon-fiber-leather-iphone-case.jpg


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

i have had the invisible shield on for a while now and its ****, it was applied correctly and it peels away at the edges, i am awaiting to hear back from them regarding its lifetime warranty at the moment, a fwe others i know with them say the same thing, after a few months it starts to peel


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

XTR said:


> I've got the OSIR iphone case on mine. Expensive but looks brill.


got any oics of the front of it?

does it cover the metal surround?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.carbonfibergear.com/direct/moncarbone-carbon-fiber-apple-iphone-3g-3gs-case

Some nice stuff here


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've also got the carbon fibre leather wallet listed on there


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

sharpy24 said:


> got any oics of the front of it?
> 
> does it cover the metal surround?


I'd like to see some pics of the fit round the buttons on the otherside two if poss


----------

